# Rephrase Question about Woodbridge Devon, England



## jules54 (May 22, 2022)

Large family group going on vacation. Has anyone stayed at Woodbridge in Devon, England as it’s a Diamond resort? If so I would really like to know your thoughts on it and the best way to book time there.

I asked this question before, but post was deleted because it must of looked like I was searching for someone to book time for me. It most likely did sound that way. I’m not certain because the post is deleted and I can’t remember what I said.

Any help would be appreciated. Can non members call Diamond resorts and ask questions?

Thanks in advance
Jules


----------

